# Bill's Polymer Ranger



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is my first TTF slingshot. after 200+ shots it is dead accurate. if anyone looking for a slingshot with universal fork (shooting with Tubes or flat bands and shooting TTF or OTF), all weather survival situation slingshot then this is the ideal one.

I m using same Bill's pic because my pics with my phone cam don't do the justice


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I ordered a Hathcock target sniper, but have not receive yet, can not tell how it shoot.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Waiting for the polymer ranger to come...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a fine slingshot for the money! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Ranger you have there Irfan a (tough) good little beater it'll be too,can't go wrong with that for the price


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

I am waiting for one of these myself. Looks to be a fine shooter.

Raymond


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

My Polymer Ranger and my HTS arrived last week and they are fine shooting slingshots. It took me a while to get them dialed in. I played around with the band lengths and shot many rounds before I became comfortable with both of them. Out of the two, I like the Polymer Ranger more because of the size, but for comfort I will have to give it to the HTS.

Raymond


----------

